# Colubrids > Hognose >  post pics of your hognose!

## davidyun

normal, morph any hognose
i just wanted an idea of how the morphs are like.
their different patterns and colors.
thanks

----------


## davidyun

...............

----------


## Lolo76

Here's my (normal) baby girl Charlotte... one of the cutest & nicest snakes in my collection.  :Smile:

----------


## sho220

> Here's my (normal) baby girl Charlotte... one of the cutest & nicest snakes in my collection.


She is so cool. Makes me want a Hognose so bad... :Surprised:

----------


## Lolo76

> She is so cool. Makes me want a Hognose so bad...


Thanks!  :Smile:  You should definitely get one if you can... I absolutely love this little girl! She begs for attention almost every day, and is perfectly content just chillin' on my hand. It's also funny when they get nervous (like when she catches a whiff of my pythons or cats), as they can put on quite a show of hissing and puffing. She's never struck at anyone, though, so it's really just a big bluff.  :Razz:

----------


## PyramidPythons

She is SO adorable.  Now I seriously want to get one.  I had been scared off by the fact that they are mildly venomous (I'm too clumsy to have anything hot!  :ROFL:  ), but the more research I've done on them, the more I've come to see that they are not threatening at all and are actually really great snakes to keep.  Yours is so lovely.  Their patterning is great and I love how their scales look.

That's it....you've convinced me to get one.  lol!  Hopefully before too long I'll have a picture of mine to share here!   :Wink:

----------


## Lolo76

> She is SO adorable.  Now I seriously want to get one.  I had been scared off by the fact that they are mildly venomous (I'm too clumsy to have anything hot!  ), but the more research I've done on them, the more I've come to see that they are not threatening at all and are actually really great snakes to keep.  Yours is so lovely.  Their patterning is great and I love how their scales look.
> 
> That's it....you've convinced me to get one.  lol!  Hopefully before too long I'll have a picture of mine to share here!


Thanks for the comments, and I'm glad you've been convinced - you won't regret getting one!  :Smile:  Their venom really isn't anything to worry about, especially since they're rear-fanged... I don't even think they're classified as venomous, as it's very rare for a human to be affected. Some more info: http://www.baars.org/legacy/hognose.html

----------


## Lolo76

P.S. They do have a habit of "digging" your skin with their snouts, at least mine does... I thought she was biting the first time she did it, but realized she was just trying to burrow in me. So don't be alarmed if you feel a pinch when holding your hoggie!  :Wink:

----------


## GregBennett

Anery





Toffee Belly and Anaconda



Albinos





Anaconda Playing Dead



Hypo



Pink Pastel



I'm hoping to have my website updated with collection pictures soon. Be sure to check it out often. I work with 90% of the Western Hognose Morphs on the market today.

----------


## Lolo76

LOL at the "dead" anaconda...  :ROFL: 

I'm really loving all the morphs you work with, and think I want a pink pastel or hypo one day.  :Good Job:  If you don't mind me asking, how much do those two morphs usually go for?

----------


## Jadonh

I love the pics and really can wait to aquire a western Hognose, I currently own a Madagascar blond hognose, but I have noticed minus the huffing and bluffing they don't lok like a western hognose,  but I believe their attitude is the same my girl Jeze is awesome and a puppy dog

----------


## Gregg Madden

Reds


Conda


Mexicans


"leopard spotted"


Albino


Het Toffee Bellies
female


male

----------


## Bones

I just have to say that I always thought ball pythons had the cutest faces, until I've seen these.  These snakes are adorable!  :Smile:

----------


## tiny_tiger60978

the one playing dead (page 1) is SOOO cute!!! Never seen that before

----------


## davidyun

you guys all seem to have an idea.
so i was thinking how much a normal baby would be at a reptile show?

----------


## GregBennett

> I had been scared off by the fact that they are mildly venomous (I'm too clumsy to have anything hot!  ), but the more research I've done on them, the more I've come to see that they are not threatening at all and are actually really great snakes to keep.  Yours is so lovely.  Their patterning is great and I love how their scales look.


They really aren't considered to be venomous to humans in anyway unless you're allergic to bee stings. 




> If you don't mind me asking, how much do those two morphs usually go for?


Hypos = $900 - $1200.00. Pink Pastels = $1000.00 - $1300.00. Those are visual prices.

----------


## GregBennett

> you guys all seem to have an idea.
> so i was thinking how much a normal baby would be at a reptile show?


Around $40.00 - $75.00 for a basic non special looking baby normal.

----------


## Lolo76

> Hypos = $900 - $1200.00. Pink Pastels = $1000.00 - $1300.00. Those are visual prices.


Ouch.... guess I won't be getting one anytime soon!  :Weirdface:

----------

